# new member



## Patrick Arnold (Dec 14, 2010)

Joined today.  hi


----------



## Arnold (Dec 14, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Patrick Arnold* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 14, 2010)

hmmmmm..... ummmmm welcome?!?!!?


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 14, 2010)

Welcome to the forum

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## Patrick Arnold (Dec 14, 2010)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Welcome to the forum
> 
> best-regards
> 
> World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


 


thanks. I have some reps that hopefully will follow me in here. A forum has been set up for prototype nutrition

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/prototype-nutrition/


----------



## Arnold (Dec 14, 2010)

IainDaniel said:


> hmmmmm..... ummmmm welcome?!?!!?



you don't know who PA is?


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 14, 2010)

Welcome PA!

Very cool to see you here!


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 14, 2010)

Prince said:


> you don't know who PA is?



Oh I do.  What do you think I have been trapped in Canada land with no news or internets 

He wasn't listed as a board sponsor when he first posted.  Just figured it was someone being an ass.

Welcome PA  I have followed your posts on quite a few boards.


----------



## Caretaker (Dec 14, 2010)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 14, 2010)

IainDaniel said:


> Oh I do.  What do you think I have been trapped in Canada land with no news or internets
> 
> He wasn't listed as a board sponsor when he first posted.  Just figured it was someone being an ass.
> 
> Welcome PA  I have followed your posts on quite a few boards.



damn Canadians.


----------



## Patrick Arnold (Dec 14, 2010)

IainDaniel said:


> Oh I do. What do you think I have been trapped in Canada land with no news or internets
> 
> He wasn't listed as a board sponsor when he first posted. Just figured it was someone being an ass.
> 
> Welcome PA I have followed your posts on quite a few boards.


 

hopefully i will be able to stay out of the news for a while now


----------



## bigcruz (Dec 14, 2010)

welcome!!


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 14, 2010)

Welcome!!!


----------



## oufinny (Dec 14, 2010)

Welcome aboard PA.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Dec 14, 2010)

Welcome PA.


----------



## ParadiseCup (Dec 14, 2010)

Aloha PA !!


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 14, 2010)

Good to see you here!


----------



## onzevil (Dec 15, 2010)

Thank you


----------

